# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Venta de Sembradora Abonadora para granos gruesos

## Orlando

Estimados amigos: 
Tenemos sembradora abonadora para granos gruesos:  Maíz, Algodón, Frejol y Soya, para ofrecer a los productores o exportadores que requieran de esta excelente maquina. Contamos con precios competitivos. Actualmente tenemos un pequeño stock, y estamos en capacidad de atender pedidos mayores.  *Sembradora Abonadora il JM2040*
 Procedente de Brasil.
 Para granos gruesos: Maíz, Algodón, Frejol y Soya.
 Bastidor pantográfico, Disco abonador doble, Disco sembrador doble con cubridor, Rueda motriz con banda de goma, Distribuidor de fertilizantes estándar, Discos de semillas, Marcador de líneas, Rueda de apoyo y  Surcador.    Sembradora Jumil.jpg
Los interesados pueden solicitar su cotización escribiendo un correo a la siguiente dirección de electrónica: proyectos@degeconperu.com Esta dirección electrónica esta protegida contra spam bots. Necesita activar JavaScript para visualizarla    
SaludosTemas similares: Busco Proveedores/acopiadores de Granos (Frijol, Pallares, Kinua, etc) para exportación Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria Venta de granos y menestras Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de granos de lenteja de China Senasa establece requisitos para importación de granos de cacao de Colombia

----------


## javi27783

Esta máquina es una muy buena opción para la mecanización de la labor de siembra de granos, la vi trabajando hace un tiempo con maíz amarillo duro en la UNALM es de facil regulación y resultados fueron excelentes.
Saludos

----------


## rcollantes

La sembradora abonadora  :Jum: il de cuatro cuerpos es un equipo muy bueno que ha demostrado tener resultados eficientes en campo. Su diseño pantográfico que copia el terreno hace que la sembradora cumpla su función con eficiencia. La he visto trabajando en Tarapoto con buenas recomendaciones de su propietario.

----------


## kscastaneda

Interesante implemento, te acabo de enviar un e-mail. 
Saludos,

----------

